# Are the Siku Control 32 Tractors any good?



## cody6268 (Oct 31, 2013)

I've been looking at the Siku Control Series, especially the new ones that use AA Batteries instead of rechargeable ones. 

I noticed that the Claas merchandise catalog for the US had some Siku items. In it I saw one a Claas Siku Control Tractor (again, one of the new ones that use AA batteries) , but I did not like the 150 dollar price tag. Before I spend this much, I'd like to know just how good these are. 


Does anyone here have any experience with these? Are there any common flaws or problems that I should look out for?


----------

